# Falling in love again.



## Rena (Aug 19, 2016)

As someone who has been passionate about music for years my love for the art seemed to have declined in my early college years (Right now) being rejected from music programs, not being able to afford college, and having to abandon my passions for a minimum wage job just to meet months end. All seems hopeless to me, but today as I was gifted with a beautiful violin, and a brand new CD of classics for inspiration, I listened to the music and found myself falling in love once again. The same way I fell in love when I listened to my first teacher play her flute for me. Oh music, such a beautiful thing, wonderful, gorgeous, and inspiring. 

Has anybody else gone through such an experience before? Where their interest seemed to have declined, only to be refreshed by a specific tune, or even the excitement from leaning a new instrument?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rena said:


> As someone who has been passionate about music for years my love for the art seemed to have declined in my early college years (Right now) being rejected from music programs, not being able to afford college, and having to abandon my passions for a minimum wage job just to meet months end. All seems hopeless to me, but today as I was gifted with a beautiful violin, and a brand new CD of classics for inspiration, I listened to the music and found myself falling in love once again. The same way I fell in love when I listened to my first teacher play her flute for me. Oh music, such a beautiful thing, wonderful, gorgeous, and inspiring.
> 
> Has anybody else gone through such an experience before? Where their interest seemed to have declined, only to be refreshed by a specific tune, or even the excitement from leaning a new instrument?


No, not really, sorry.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Rena I'm at a different stage from you, but yes that sort of happened to me. I've always had music around but somewhere I lost the passion. A busy life, to much noise and not enough close listening. Happily I've grown through that and discovering TC was just part of a long process. So yes I think it can wain, but it can be got back.

Who says need work?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Most of 2010 I did not listen to any music on purpose, simply did not feel like it (after being passionate about music from 1973 onward). Then for health reasons I was forced to spend a few weeks alone at home, and picked it up. Especially Myaskovsky's 6th symphony, which I had not heard before, helped. Since then, I don't think a day has gone by that I did not play a few CD's.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Never wanted to. What am I to do? Can't help it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Rena said:


> As someone who has been passionate about music for years my love for the art seemed to have declined in my early college years (Right now) being rejected from music programs, not being able to afford college, and having to abandon my passions for a minimum wage job just to meet months end. All seems hopeless to me, but today as I was gifted with a beautiful violin, and a brand new CD of classics for inspiration, I listened to the music and found myself falling in love once again. The same way I fell in love when I listened to my first teacher play her flute for me. Oh music, such a beautiful thing, wonderful, gorgeous, and inspiring.
> 
> Has anybody else gone through such an experience before? Where their interest seemed to have declined, only to be refreshed by a specific tune, or even the excitement from leaning a new instrument?


So sorry to hear that you were rejected and you've had to abandon your chosen career. Hopefully you will eventually be in a position to pursue your passion. Enjoy your violin.

I was at a very low point in my life when I discovered opera and it has since brought me immeasurable joy so I think I can understand a bit how you feel.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Wood said:


> Never wanted to. What am I to do? Can't help it.


Damm, I was trying to figure how to use that!!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Belowpar said:


> Damm, I was trying to figure how to use that!!


I knew I'd have to be in there quick!


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm now a little tired of classical. having listening it for the last 60 years. I need a rest. Maybe I'll return to my loved songs from the 40s.


----------



## Rena (Aug 19, 2016)

majlis said:


> I'm now a little tired of classical. having listening it for the last 60 years. I need a rest. Maybe I'll return to my loved songs from the 40s.


60 years, What dedication! What are your favorite musicians from the 40's?


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Porter, Gershwin, Rodgers..and all the rest of genius who live and work, before rock killed all of them.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Wood said:


> Never wanted to. What am I to do? Can't help it.


It's because men gather round you, like moths around a flame. :lol:

For me it was Youtube that rekindled my love of early recordings, after I'd given up hope of so much underrated stuff ever becoming available on modern formats. And I'd thought it was just 'Charlie bit my finger' and cats on skateboards...


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The title of this thread sounds like an Eric Carmen song. Cue the Rachmaninoff!


----------

